# Wasser in Mehrfachsteckdose, Geräte defekt?



## philelele (19. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

mir ist gerade ein Missgeschick passiert. Ich habe etwas Wasser über meine Brennenstuhl Secure-tec Mehrfachsteckdose gekippt (mehrere Spritzer) und kurz danach einen Stromausfall gehabt. Habe dann die Mehrfachsteckdose rausgesteckt und alles getrocknet. 

Nun zu meinen Frage: Können von so einem Wasserschaden meine Geräte wie PC, Monitor oder auch andere Geräte wie Verstärker oder Schallplattenspieler davon einen defekt bekommen? Kann ich die Steckdosenleiste wenn sie getrocknet ist wieder benutzen? Wie lange soll ich vorsichtshalber warten?

Danke im Voraus schonmal!


----------



## philelele (19. Januar 2021)

Edit: Wenn mein PC nun ausgeschalten ist flackert die RGB Beleuchtung meines Mainboards (Asus Rog Strix Z490-E) nur auf und leuchtet nicht in dem selben Modus wie sonst immer. Die Graka leuchtet auch nicht. Es wechselt die Farben beim flackern und es ist dunkel. Außerdem startet die RGB Beleuchtung nun später erst wenn Windows hochgefahren ist. Die RGB Beleuchtung lässt sich aber ohne Probleme ansteuern und ändern und ist im Normal Betrieb normal... kann von dem Unfall was kaputt gegangen sein? Die Steckdosenleiste hat ja einen Überspannungsschutz. Grafikkarte ist übrigens auch aus.

Video dazu: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fpoNrNQplHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## freaky1978 (19. Januar 2021)

Hallo Philelele,
das ist natürlich dumm gelaufen drücke ,die Daumen. Zu dem geflacker, der Grafikkarte einfach mal alle Effekte
abschalten runterfahren gucken und wenn Ruhe dann einfach wieder den alten Effekt einstellen.
So schnell passiert da in der Regel eigendlich nichts mir wurde mal an ,der Hauptstromleitung 
der Strom gekappt...von einen Bagger  nachdem das geflickt war habe ich alles normal wieder nutzen können..
ist etliche Jahre her Röhrenmonitorzeiten. 

gr

fr1978

p.s Die Steckdosenleiste würde ich erstmal ca eine Woche auf die Heizung legen.


----------



## philelele (19. Januar 2021)

freaky1978 schrieb:


> Hallo Philelele,
> das ist natürlich dumm gelaufen drücke ,die Daumen. Zu dem geflacker, der Grafikkarte einfach mal alle Effekte
> abschalten runterfahren gucken und wenn Ruhe dann einfach wieder den alten Effekt einstellen.
> So schnell passiert da in der Regel eigendlich nichts mir wurde mal an ,der Hauptstromleitung
> ...


Das Flackern ist auf dem mainboard die Grafikkarte ist komplett aus also die RGB Beleuchtung. Netzteil habe ich auch ein anderes probiert bringt auch nichts. Mainboard einen Weg?


----------



## Cleriker (19. Januar 2021)

Man kann das zwar nicht pauschal sagen, aber grundsätzlich sollte da nichts passieren.
Ist mir auch mal passiert und meiner Tochter gar schon drei mal mit der gleichen Steckdose.

Wichtig ist, dass du alles gut trocknen lässt. Also nicht nur grob mal eben mit nem Tuch das Wasser von den Kontakten wischen und weiter, sondern wischen / tupfen und trocknen lassen. Eine Woche für die Dose und einen Tag für die eingesteckten Kabel sollten helfen.


philelele schrieb:


> Das Flackern ist auf dem mainboard die Grafikkarte ist komplett aus also die RGB Beleuchtung. Netzteil habe ich auch ein anderes probiert bringt auch nichts. Mainboard einen Weg?


Was für ein Board nutzt du? Mein letztes Crosshair VI hatte das flackern beispielsweise oft dann, wenn ich einen hardreset durchgeführt habe.


----------



## freaky1978 (19. Januar 2021)

philelele schrieb:


> Das Flackern ist auf dem mainboard die Grafikkarte ist komplett aus also die RGB Beleuchtung. Netzteil habe ich auch ein anderes probiert bringt auch nichts. Mainboard einen Weg?


Im UEFI RGB Effekte ausschalten unter Windows mit der Software alles auf aus !
Dann anschliessend runterfahren und gucken ob alles dunkel und aus !
Wenn ja alles wieder rückwärts und anschliessend gucken ob es so wie gewünscht ist.
Das Board hat eine Speicherstelle womit es weiss AUS : Effekt 1 AN: Effekt 2 es kann sein
das die Daten falsch sind durch die Aktion also..einfach mal machen was oben steht.


----------



## philelele (19. Januar 2021)

freaky1978 schrieb:


> Im UEFI RGB Effekte ausschalten unter Windows mit der Software alles auf aus !
> Dann anschliessend runterfahren und gucken ob alles dunkel und aus !
> Wenn ja alles wieder rückwärts und anschliessend gucken ob es so wie gewünscht ist.
> Das Board hat eine Speicherstelle womit es weiss AUS : Effekt 1 AN: Effekt 2 es kann sein
> das die Daten falsch sind durch die Aktion also..einfach mal machen was oben steht.


Werde ich mal ausprobieren. Beim Pc Boot leuchten auch die Q-LEDs abwechselnd die aber ausgehen wenn das OS oben ist ist das normal so?


----------



## freaky1978 (19. Januar 2021)

Im Zweifel Handbuch 

Aber die Zeigen in der Regel, die Prüfung der jeweiligen Hardwarekomponente an
und leuchten dauerhaft wenn ein Fehler vorliegt...also sollte dieses eigendlich normal sein.


----------



## philelele (19. Januar 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Man kann das zwar nicht pauschal sagen, aber grundsätzlich sollte da nichts passieren.
> Ist mir auch mal passiert und meiner Tochter gar schon drei mal mit der gleichen Steckdose.
> 
> Wichtig ist, dass du alles gut trocknen lässt. Also nicht nur grob mal eben mit nem Tuch das Wasser von den Kontakten wischen und weiter, sondern wischen / tupfen und trocknen lassen. Eine Woche für die Dose und einen Tag für die eingesteckten Kabel sollten helfen.
> ...


Benutze das Asus Rog Strix Z490-E Gaming Mainboard


freaky1978 schrieb:


> Im UEFI RGB Effekte ausschalten unter Windows mit der Software alles auf aus !
> Dann anschliessend runterfahren und gucken ob alles dunkel und aus !
> Wenn ja alles wieder rückwärts und anschliessend gucken ob es so wie gewünscht ist.
> Das Board hat eine Speicherstelle womit es weiss AUS : Effekt 1 AN: Effekt 2 es kann sein
> das die Daten falsch sind durch die Aktion also..einfach mal machen was oben steht.


Habe jetzt alles aus geschaltet Pc dann aus und es war alles aus nichts geflackert alles schwarz. Nun wenn ich jetzt wieder alles eingeschalten habe in Armoury Crate und danach ins BIOS gehe auf when system is in sleep gehe und dort auf all on stelle, tut sich nichts es bleibt immer noch schwarz. Ich gehe wieder ins BIOS und sehe das die Einstellung nicht übernommen wurde und das immer wieder auf Aura Off ist jetzt ist es in stealth mode gegangen von alleine und alles ist aus wenn der PC aus ist obwohl in armoury alles an ist.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Januar 2021)

Sleep ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit aus!
Sleep ist schlafen, also der Ruhemodus, wenn ich nicht irre.

Edit
Hast du nur alles angestellt, oder auch Farbe und Modus bestimmt?


----------



## philelele (19. Januar 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Sleep ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit aus!
> Sleep ist schlafen, also der Ruhemodus, wenn ich nicht irre.
> 
> Edit
> Hast du nur alles angestellt, oder auch Farbe und Modus bestimmt?


Habe alles angestellt und auch den Modus bzw. die Farbe bestimmt dies aber auf default gelassen. Es ist alles schwarz obwohl die Settings so sind. Wenn ich mit dem Pc in den Energiesparmodus gehe ist ebenfalls alles schwarz.
Und einmal die LED Settings:


----------



## freaky1978 (19. Januar 2021)

Wenn du es im UEFI auf an hast muss es anschließend über die Software in Windows eingestellt werden.
Also sprich was du möchtest da gibt es einen eigenen Einstellbereich !
Ist bei mir genauso habe das Z390 ROG Maximus 
Im Zweifel CMOS Reset...


----------



## philelele (19. Januar 2021)

Okay probiere ich mal, Jumper kurzschließen und Batterie rausnehmen? Kann jetzt auch kein Armoury crate mehr installieren da sagt der immer es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten und ich muss das System Neustarten, das alte wurde mit dem uninstaller komplett deinstalliert.


freaky1978 schrieb:


> Wenn du es im UEFI auf an hast muss es anschließend über die Software in Windows eingestellt werden.
> Also sprich was du möchtest da gibt es einen eigenen Einstellbereich !
> Ist bei mir genauso habe das Z390 ROG Maximus
> Im Zweifel CMOS Reset...


----------



## freaky1978 (19. Januar 2021)

Netzteil aus !
Jumper stecken !
Jumper wieder in alte Stellung !
Batterie muss man nicht ist Quatsch

Der Software Fehler ist nicht normal muss klappen !
Bin zwar kein Freund von CCleaner aber den mal drüberbügeln lassen (Registry) und
noch mal versuchen zu installieren.


----------



## philelele (19. Januar 2021)

freaky1978 schrieb:


> Netzteil aus !
> Jumper stecken !
> Jumper wieder in alte Stellung !
> Batterie muss man nicht ist Quatsch
> ...


Alles so gemacht. Auch CCleaner drüber laufen lassen der möchte das Programm aber einfach nicht installieren. Wenn ich den PC nun ausschalte leuchtet das mainboard in einem rot und flackert nicht mehr, also die rgb Beleuchtung, graka ist immernoch aus.

Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass die CMOS Batterie leer ist?

Edit: So nach dem ich tausend Asus Prozesse geschlossen habe und den Ordner komplett gelöscht habe habe ich jetzt Armoury installiert bekommen. PC ausgeschaltet und sie da, RGB Beleuchtung des Mainbords leuchtet wieder einwandfrei jedoch ist die Grafikkarte immer noch aus werde das Programm (Xtuner) auch einmal neu installieren und schauen ob sich da was tut. (Wobei ich nicht mal mehr weiß ob nur die Mainboard RGB Beleuchtung geleuchtet hat oder auch meine Graka...)
Wenn der PC ausgeschaltet ist leuchtet nun die RGB Beleuchtung vom MB so wie ich sie in Armoury Crate eingestellt habe, wenn ich den PC dann einschalte geht die RGB Beleuchtung bis der PC ganz hochgefahren ist aber auf ein Statisches Rotes Bild. Ist das so normal weil das MB braucht bis das Programm und die Einstellungen geladen werden?


----------

